# XD sub compact .40 or Springfield Ultra Compact 1911-A1



## 7mmlover (Dec 4, 2006)

I've narrowed search down to two pistols that I would like for my CCW. I have shot the XD compacts in .45acp but not the sub compacts. I have found through handeling many pistol syles and makers the Springfieds fit me best and I am comfortable and confident with them and their affordable. I really like the feel of the 1911 style over the polymer. All right, input give me input:watching:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

7mmlover said:


> I've narrowed search down to two pistols that I would like for my CCW. I have shot the XD compacts in .45acp but not the sub compacts. I have found through handeling many pistol syles and makers the Springfieds fit me best and I am comfortable and confident with them and their affordable. I really like the feel of the 1911 style over the polymer. All right, input give me input:watching:


In reliability, the edge probably goes to the XD. The shorter you make a 1911, generally the less reliable it is. 3" have the worst reputation for reliability among 1911 lengths, and the 3.5" Ultra Compact isn't far behind. (Of course, seven members will now chime in and say that their 3" 1911s are 100% reliable, but the general trend is that short guns choke more often than other lengths.)

The 1911 is flat and easier to conceal compared to the fatter XD. The 1911 has a smaller grip than the XD, which you apparently find more comfortable (as do I). The 1911 potentially has a better trigger than the XD.

Springfield lists the Ultra Compact at 32 ounces, heavy compared to the XD Subcompact at a flyweight 20.5 ounces. Thus the Ultra will be heavier on the belt, but probably recoil less.

The 1911 has a considerably lower bore axis than the XD, making it easier to point on target and giving it less muzzle flip.

The XD holds more BBs. Still, the seven rounds in the 1911 should be more than adequate for any civilian encounter, and 1911 mags are flat and easy to carry as spares.

As far as I'm concerned, the only thing place the XD bests the short 1911 is in reliability. Everything else goes to the 1911, unless a few extra rounds in the gun are a make-or-break for you. And who knows, you might get lucky and get a 100% reliable short 1911.

'Course, I'd rather carry a Glock than either. :mrgreen:


----------



## 7mmlover (Dec 4, 2006)

Mike, where in AZ are you? I'm active Army and just left the Tucson area and I'm now stationed at Ft Beloir, VA. I've spent about 9yrs in AZ with the Army and will probally retire there.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I would go with HK...but thats just me :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

7mmlover said:


> Mike, where in AZ are you? I'm active Army and just left the Tucson area and I'm now stationed at Ft Beloir, VA. I've spent about 9yrs in AZ with the Army and will probally retire there.


I live in Mesa, which is just east of Phoenix, though I'm deploying to Afghanistan very soon. I came here from The People's Republic of Connecticut, and love Arizona. The weather isn't perfect, but the gun culture here is great, and it's nice to be at least semi-free.

Feel free to PM me with any questions about AZ.


----------



## 7mmlover (Dec 4, 2006)

Well my new neighbor and I went hunting this weekend and he had the xd sub compact in .40sw, brought a smile to my face because I got to hold one. It was just what I wanted in a CCW. I'll shoot it next weekend and if I like the way it shoots I'll buy it. S&W .40 is more than enough for a CCW. If I'm trying to make a statement with open carry I'll buy a 1911 or the Baby Eagle in .45acp.


----------

